# Search and Rescue



## Saorse (15 Mar 2005)

I promised one of my Corporals I'd find this out, and I can't find anything anywhere.

Is there any sort of cadet recognition for being in a  Search and Rescue organization?


----------



## condor888000 (15 Mar 2005)

I've never heard of one, granted, I 've never thought of this question either....... It's a possibility, check the CATO's or ask your seniors/officers.


----------



## ouyin2000 (15 Mar 2005)

as far as i know, no.

But that said, i believe through the Search and Rescue program, you may be qualified as a first aider (Emergency and Standard), and possibly qualified as a Lifeguard (maybe)

those qould be qualifications that you would be allowed to bring into cadets. you would even get a shiny little badge for them


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

It is a good thought though for further advanced training for senior cadets, however there may be some liability issues for the CF that would need to be addressed


----------



## Saorse (18 Mar 2005)

Thank You  :warstory:


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Mar 2005)

our corp has a search and rescue team. they meet once a week. they get to were a search and rescue lanyard when they pass there exam


----------

